

TypeLink.js  find important links by typing - weakwire
http://weakwire.com/projects/typelink

======
dbaupp
Very cool!

Maybe an improvement: there isn't much constrast between the text and the
background of the popup hint (at least on Firefox Nightly on Linux:
<http://i.imgur.com/hqrF5.png>).

~~~
weakwire
Thank you glad you liked it. not maybe.. that is definitely an improvment . I
will change the color on the next push and allow easy css override

------
amccloud
Neet! When I try search though the "h" in Search gets added to the input.

~~~
weakwire
TY. Yes i see it does that will chrome. will look into it.

------
stefanos
Great

